# horse will NOT lunge clockwise



## potterspoet (Sep 24, 2010)

I have recently been working with a morgan (not mine, but I am riding him because no one else does and have taken on responsibility) that was originally trained to be a cart horse, although also to be ridden. He hasn't been ridden in quite a while (a year? more?) and is out of shape. He is also very herdbound, but some work with him has made that less of an issue. I am working on longing him, trying to assert my dominance, and have absolutely been unable to longe headed to my right (a clockwise circle). He longes beautifully in the other direction, even though I struggle to keep him cantering because he is so out of shape. However, when I ask him to turn, he panics. He would rather run into the whip, snapping right in front of his face, then turn to the right. I have walked around the circle with him (he does not like me leading him from his right) and on the ground, not longing, he is fine, but if I back away from him AT ALL and ask him to move right he panics. Any ideas?


----------



## potterspoet (Sep 24, 2010)

please?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe do some desensitizing on this 'off' side of his, such as the leading him, even just touching him and rubbing him on that side until he's comfortable. When you ask him to lunge on the off side are you asking when he's cantering or when he's at a walk?


----------



## potterspoet (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll have him halt after lunging counter-clockwise, then switch hands with the whip/line and ask him to move clockwise. Actually, I've done pretty much anything I can think of.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

MAKE him go. Just be really consistent and don't waver. He'll get it.
I would start small, lead him in a few circles. Then send him out about 3 feet away from you then gradually let him out once he gains confidence. If you have to, pop him with the whip, and warn him with it when he gets too close.

He needs to be worked on both sides of his body, both for present physical condition and mental reasons.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Do you have access to a round pen?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

chiropractor would be my first stop. or at least checking him out. my stally wouldnt lunge anti-clock wise until we took him to the chiro for something else then came home and he lunged that way no dramas.

not really sure if desensitising him would help in this instance. if he is in pain from something then that would explain the 'fear' of going that way. 

if any back/neck/shoulder problems are ruled out it could be behavioural but ive never seen behaviour problems resulting in not wanting to lunge a certain way.

how is he under saddle? does he go both directions ok?


----------



## potterspoet (Sep 24, 2010)

@Eliz - I really have been trying this, to the point that we both get frustrated and sweaty, but will continue...I just don't know whether it's technically "good form" to give up without success after, say 30 minutes - is that "giving in?"
@aforred - Technically, no. I have a circle mowed in a flat section of field. I have pondered the possibility of putting together a makeshift round pen, but my previous experience with him, when I was first riding him and struggling with how herdbound he was, is that he will panic and run into anything in his way - me, tree, fence, etc...so I'm worried about injury to him or me.
@jazzyrider - I struggle here because it is not technically my horse, also because neither me nor the owners have any real margin in our budget. I've bought the training supplies (longe line, bit for the other horse, etc) and other non-necessities, but am not sure about the plausibility of a chiro coming out. Under saddle, he is, well, interesting. I am not sure whether his anxiety is from herd-bound issues or something else, but he is good on basics. I have noticed bucking when I ask for a canter, but right now I can't recall whether that was with a right lead or a left lead. He seems to be an overly-anxious horse in general, which makes me worry about making his anxiety worse.
It stinks that he(we) is(are) struggling so much, because he is one of the sweetest horses, loves people and children and any attention he gets.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Hm. You may not be able to expect much progress even in a day... some horses you have to quit/reward at the slightest TRY. I would wonder about pain as well. Every horse seems to have an off-side, I wonder if he was only trained to lunge on that one side?

I am just trying to see what the cause would be. Like Jazzy said, if pain is ruled out, it's just lack of training/confidence. And if it were that, he should be getting it. Are you rewarding him at the slightest try, or nagging him a bit?

Why do you even need to lunge him?


----------



## potterspoet (Sep 24, 2010)

I suppose that I'm longeing in an effort to build a relationship between the horse and I. Also, because I've struggled with herd-bound issues, to build trust, and establish dominance. Also, because there are two horses, they both desperately need exercise (especially him!) and I am a vet student that can usually only ride one when I'm out there. I try to longe the horse that I do not ride. I will try to post a video, as I will be at the farm tomorrow. Maybe it's something that I'm doing wrong.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*wont lunge right.*

All that you have said has me convinced there is some sort of physical issue. I would NOT try to force him to go right until you have explored this. The more you keep pushing this issue unsuccessfully, the worse your feeling for him and his for being with you will become. Stop now and try a different tactic, lunging is not necesary and I think might be harmful now. 
Have you considered blindness in one eye?
If he doesn't want to canter to the right (or even go that way, but especially in canter) that says to me that there is some soreness or spine/hip misallignment or other pain producing issue on his left side. When a horse canters to the right, the left side does more of the pushing and load bearing, so if it's sore the horse will avoid cantering right. 
Bucking when taking up the canter is a very common sign of some sort of hip or spine misalignment.
Does this horse roll when at liberty?
Does it back up well on the lead line, with reasonable freedom or does it drag its feet, and which ones.?

I guess if you can't afford to have it checked by an equine chiropractor, then I would do other sorts of work with it, maybe have it go over small cavaletti, and you can do this in a straight line. Back it up, turn it rt. lft. and do some carrot stretches. Work at the walk . Ride it up hills if you have them.

Dont worry about giving up on a lesson and walking away from it. Forcing the horse to go right when it is plainly saying "I can't!" will not make your dominance stronger, only build fear and resentment into that horse.

I know you want to make him a better animal and you have limits to work within. I feel your frustration and wish I had more positive help rather than negative. Bless you for your kind intentions.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

potterspoet said:


> @jazzyrider - I struggle here because it is not technically my horse, also because neither me nor the owners have any real margin in our budget. I've bought the training supplies (longe line, bit for the other horse, etc) and other non-necessities, but am not sure about the plausibility of a chiro coming out. Under saddle, he is, well, interesting. I am not sure whether his anxiety is from herd-bound issues or something else, but he is good on basics. I have noticed bucking when I ask for a canter, but right now I can't recall whether that was with a right lead or a left lead. He seems to be an overly-anxious horse in general, which makes me worry about making his anxiety worse.
> It stinks that he(we) is(are) struggling so much, because he is one of the sweetest horses, loves people and children and any attention he gets.


after this reply im even more sure that the plausibility of a chiro is more...plausable lol you will be completely surprised at the kinds of 'behaviour' problems that can be fixed by actually making the horse comfortable. sounds to me like he might be in pain and to not check into it is unfair on him

i had my mare chiropracted once cause he was out to do one of my others horses and it turns out she was out of whack everywhere, just didnt show it. then all of a sudden she could pick up that left canter lead we were having trouble with. i felt awful that it hadnt been looked into earlier. she was so much happier and comfortable afterwards. its extremely common for horses to be out in the back, hips, neck or poll. even in the shoulders


----------



## potterspoet (Sep 24, 2010)

I will definitely look into it. He is calming down more every time I ride, but I'm not asking much, just trying to establish comfort.


----------

